# Belen Guerrero fue atropellada...



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

que mala onda, se estaba preparando para las competencias internacionales...

aqui les paso el link con la noticia...

http://www.diario.com.mx/secciones/deportes/nota.asp?notaid=427443bbeae9a3f2b9448af6b4a3ad4a

saludos.


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

I hate the irresponsability of the drivers towards bikers.
Today i was on the road and in an intersection where i had preference a guy on an SUV didn`t stop and almost run over me.
It is a clear intersection and i saw that he saw me and intencionally didn`t stop.
I yelled at him cursin of course and the guy just smiled.
Damn i wish i was driving my pickup instead to crash into his door.

It was not only the fact that he almost run me over but that he tought of the whole thing as being funny what made me mad.

Sometimes i believe that ridingon the road is more dangerous than riding off road.

What bothers me the most is that ranting will get me nowhere peopple in Mexico aint gonna change their ways. 
Look at what happened with the chippendale guys in Periferico, a similar thing happened here in Mazatlan a couple of months ago with 2 bikers dead. And the guilty guys got away with it. And what`s worse they don`t have any remorse.

Sorry but i had to take it off my chest.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Damn!!

I'm shocked. I'm so angry that I wish I could express my feelings with the only language that comes to my mind on these moments but it's too offensive for this site.

This whole situation shrucks arse.

Where's the respect for the cyclist?? And not any cyclist!! She's the glory of our sport and thanks to a jerk that might well be now at work joking with his friends.

I'm angry. I can't express my feelings coherently.

I'll post this up on the passion forum.

Thanks Newguy for the heads up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Too bad about Belen.

It really sucks to hear about cyclists being struck by vehicles. 
It's obvious that the larger the city the greater the chances and also the casualties.
This happens all over the world every day... 
I hear about ppl being struck here in Seattle all the time...

My roadie friends think I'm crazy when they see pictures of me FR and DH'ing but don't hesitate to call them the extreme cyclists for placing their own lives in the hands of others.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Toluca is not a big city (that's where te accident happened), it is one of the cities with more elevation on Mexico and it has a lot of climbing for roadies or MTBers; in fact bicicle is a common transport for people everyday... What is sad is that people on motor vehicles are really disrespectfull and agresive on that small town...! I could tell a lot of horror stories from that place. 
We can only hope that she recovers quickly from her injuries and reach again her competitive level.


----------

